# [PCGH] Interview: Siedler-Entwickler Burkhart Ratheiser zu Dreikern-CPUs



## PCGH_Carsten (22. September 2007)

Hallo Burkhart,

Vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst, unsere Fragen zu beantworten!


_PCGH: Ist zwischen Dual und Quad-Core-CPUs überhaupt genug Platz für spezielle Optimierungen? Sprich, ist es sinnvoll eine Optimierung für Zweikern-CPUs, eine für Dreikern-CPUs usw. zu haben oder ist es besser, gleich auf eine unbestimmte, hohe Zahl an CPU-Kernen zu optimieren?_

*Burkhart:* Generell  gilt  je mehr Cores, desto besser. Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich eine Engine, welche auch über eine theoretisch beliebige Anzahl von CPU Kernen, bzw. Threads skaliert. Unsere neue Engine ist diesbezüglich super skalar  die Worker Jobs werden von einem Scheduler dynamisch an diese Threads vergeben, welche durch untätige CPU Kerne abgearbeitet werden.
Aus Sicht AMDs macht der triple-core Ansatz  durchaus Sinn, somit lassen sich mit nicht quad-core fähigen Chips noch Geld verdienen und wenn diese zu einem vernünftigen Preis für den Endkonsumenten angeboten werden ist dies eine win-win Situation.


_PCGH: Welche Aufteilung kannst Du Dir für typische Spiele-Workloads vorstellen, um sie auf drei CPU-Kerne aufzuteilen?_

*Burkhart:* Da gibt es etliche Möglichkeiten. Besonders gut eignen sich aufwendige, sich wiederholende Berechnungen, deren Ergebnisse keine Abhängigkeiten zueinander besitzen  letztendlich müssen die Worker Jobs zu definierten Zeitpunkten wieder synchronisiert werden. Gamelogik, Rendering, Laden von Resourcen , Physikalische Simulationen und Skinning eignen sich hervorragend dafür. Für uns ist es sehr wichtig, dass damit nicht einfach die FPS steigen (Spieler mit langsameren CPUs sollen das Spiel ja auch flüssig spielen können),  sondern dass man viel mehr Details darstellen kann  alles noch besser und realistischer aussieht.


_PCGH: Sind Konsolenspiele, speziell Xbox-360-Ports, prädestiniert um eher von drei, nicht unbedingt aber von vier CPU-Kernen zu profitieren?_

*Burkhart:* Die Xbox360 besitzt drei symmetrische Kerne mit jeweils 2 Hardware Threads und deshalb sollte eine vier Kerne CPU besser profitieren als eine drei Kerne CPU. Dies hängt jedoch von der jeweiligen Implentierung der Multi-Core Architektur der Engine ab. Generell sollte man sie so skalierbar wie möglich gestalten, denn eines ist sicher  die Anzahl der Kerne auf einer CPU wird zunehmen.


Das Interview führte Frank Stöwer, die Fragen stellten Frank Stöwer und Carsten Spille zusammen.


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. September 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, sind diese triple-cores eigentlich quads, die nicht richtig funktionieren? Autsch....


----------



## Kovsk (22. September 2007)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, sind diese triple-cores eigentlich quads, die nicht richtig funktionieren? Autsch....


Warum,, ist doch ne gute sache, so verdient AMD auch mit eigentlichem "Schrott" geld.


----------



## Marbus16 (22. September 2007)

Sah vorher aber noch ganz anders aus, die wollten ein natives Triple Design rausbingen, so hieß es. Da befürchte ich ja nicht mehr wsooo den Untergang AMD's


----------



## JimBeam (22. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Sah vorher aber noch ganz anders aus, die wollten ein natives Quad Design rausbingen, so hieß es. Da befürchte ich ja nicht mehr wsooo den Untergang AMD's



Meinst du ein Native Tri-Core Design?
Aber auch mit einem abgeschalteten Core ist es doch noch ein nativer Core, das sehe doch erst anders aus wenn sie z.B. 3 Single Cores zusammen löten würden. Oder versteh ich den Begriff nativ falsch?


----------



## XXTREME (22. September 2007)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Meinst du ein Native Tri-Core Design?
> Aber auch mit einem abgeschalteten Core ist es doch noch ein nativer Core, das sehe doch erst anders aus wenn sie z.B. 3 Single Cores zusammen löten würden. Oder versteh ich den Begriff nativ falsch?


 

Nein, das siehst du ganz richtig und @Marbus16 zu deiner Info, Intel plant ähnliches .


----------



## Marbus16 (22. September 2007)

Ja mein ich - ich verdammter Schnelltippper  sry 

@XX: Quelle?


----------



## XXTREME (22. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ja mein ich - ich verdammter Schnelltippper  sry
> 
> @XX: Quelle?


 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=613487 Noch ist es ein Gerücht aber Intel bringt ja auch bald ihre nativen Quad´s und so würde es Sinn machen, daß auch Intel ihre Teildefekten Quad´s als Tripple verkaufen, ist doch besser als sie wegzuschmeissen .


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. September 2007)

Ja logisch, aber wer möchte denn einen verkrüppelten Quad ? :p


----------



## Marbus16 (22. September 2007)

Ich glaub, Intel macht eher Dualcores draus. Nen Triple wäre die blödeste Nachahmung, die sie machen könnten


----------



## annihilator71 (22. September 2007)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Nein, das siehst du ganz richtig und @Marbus16 zu deiner Info, Intel plant ähnliches .


 

ne Intel hält nix von Tri-Cores


----------

